# Funny/Twisted Christmas Video Thread (Post away)



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a couple humorous Christmas videos.

*Please note: These may not be appropriate for small children.  *

I would like to thank katienaha for introducing me to "Old Hands".

Stuck in the Smoke Hole of Our Tipi

Doug the Christmas Bed Bug

Farting Elves 12 Days of Christmas

The Night Santa Went Crazy 

I hope you enjoy . Happy Holidays !

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

And another Funny One.... A spoof on Mariah Carey's "All I Want for Christmas is You".

"All I Want for Christmas is... Jews"

Enjoy !

Happy Holidays !

Stuart


----------



## Jorg (Nov 20, 2010)

Not a video but ....


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up....


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Jimmy kimmel is always twisted... I love it


----------

